# Help needed please



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi I have mouldboarded my grassy paddock about a week a go and the temperatures were hot here in Australia how long do I leave it to kill the weeds ect and before I run over it with the disc harrows thank you


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Did you spray it first?


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

No I was told not to spray by the seeed place he said mouldboard it then let it sit


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Perennials or annuals?

Probably should of sprayed it before to get 100% kill if perennials


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

I mainly done it to get rid spiny rushes that were growing in the paddock.the paddock has rye grass and clover


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I really needs a rain to settle it and let the weeds germinate. Then do your thing.


----------

